# Just woke up, squeals when i put him down after picking him up!



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello!
I did a quick search but did not find anything similar and as I am panicking I started this thread in the hope someone could help me.

My chi, Klein, just woke up from a lengthy sleep on my bed and when he usually jumps off the bed (it is not very high), he looked at me waiting to put the stairs for him. 
I brought the stairs and he still did not move as if he had a pain in his leg/chest?! I picked him up and he seemed fine just a little sleepy.. put him on his blanket in his own bed and he still did not move. He tried to come on our sofa but just stayed on his blanket (in despair).
Then hubby picked him up (and no sound) but when he put him back down he SQUEALED (sorry for capitals but it breaks my heart every time and thank god it is rare)! We checked his paws, legs, but all OK.
Then again, picked him up, nothing! When he put him back down he squealed again. 
He walked a little but seemed in a little pain.
Now he is back walking…
I am in despair!! 
I am gonna call the vet hoping she takes him on an emergency!
Any suggestions greatly welcome!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have no idea, but I can understand your worry!! Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

lulu'smom
Thank you so much for your concern!
Thankfully the vet took him in on an emergency and we just got back!
He has 39.5 so not quite a fever. He was a given a shot (painkiller) which lasts 22 hours until further notice. 
He is back to walking ok and seems to want to eat something but he is scared of the pain himself…
We were playing in the garden with him prior to his nap. Playing fetch. The vet said he did not get stung as it would have been inflamed and he would be licking it constantly. And his legs and paws are fine when pressing slightly so if anything it might be his ribs/chest/etc.

Hoping he will be fine tomorrow.
If not she said he would need to be sedated to get an XRAY. Poor thing, he hates going to the vet but at least I am slightly less worried.

Will be posting with an update tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe he twisted his back while playing.? The pain shot hopefully, will help. I'd keep him quiet, and let him rest if he wants. Try not to be too upset, they will pick it up, and think its worse than it really is!!


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

susan davis,
thank you so much! I have a feeling he has twisted something too. 
As of now he does not even attempt to go up the stairs. And I don't want him to either but he is quite cheeky and wants to be active. We are definitely keeping him calm tonight… 

As much as we are distressed we are doing our best to hide it. We usually just go on about things normally. Thankfully he is acting more normal too now


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sometimes when they get more vigorous exercise than usual, their muscles will ache just like ours. Sounds like a soar muscle aches from the exercise. Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad the vet put your mind at ease a bit. Please keep on keeping us posted.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad you got some news about your baby. I hope he's feeling better tomorrow.😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! I know how you feel! If only they could tell us where it hurts! It's all guess work on our part! Hope all is well from here on!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If I start playing with Midgie, like taking her running with me or something that we have not been doing, she gets sore. I usually find out when I go to pick her up and she squeals. She acts like she's dying. Lol Hope that's all it is with your baby. How old is he?


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your concern:flower:
He slept all through the night and seems much better this morning! 
Already out and about.
Will watch him throughout the day and make sure he is fine. 
He already had a shake so he is not scared to wiggle his little body, that is a good sign! And he ate all his dinner last night!
PHEW!
I also think he twisted something either outside or during his nap, maybe his chest or pulled a muscle… hoping he will be back to his old self soon!
Will be reporting back!
THANK YOU EVERYBODY!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It does sound as though he is pain, please keep us updated


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

The same thing happened to my girl one time, I think she twisted something in her hip but it stopped after a day or so, but I was worried and the vet was no help. Glad your baby is feeling better!!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Glad he's feeling better!


----------

